
Is getting rich worth it? - ca98am79
https://www.quora.com/Is-getting-rich-worth-it-9?share=1
======
hyperpallium
It's true if you get a windfall, you don't have the skills and experience to
go with it. You're like a trust-fund baby, even if you worked for it.

I notice that people who get rich often end up continuing with what they were
doing. Warren Buffett, YC partners. Of course, it's an important credential to
be successful, in order to be an advisor, else no one would listen to you.

But it seems to me that these people are happy with what they are _doing_
(which is why they got rich from it). So... why not just do what you are happy
doing in the first place?

There's a catch though: it needs to be something valuable and meaningful - at
least, to you. Watching day-time tv and cat videos don't really count (unless
you're like a critic, or curator, or creator of
[http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/](http://icanhas.cheezburger.com/)).

------
k__
I'd say it's an individual problem. Also, it's a question about _how_ rich you
want to get.

I'd define being rich as having enough money to live of interest alone or at
least have enough money that I could live my whole life before spending all of
it. Both very different sums, one is probably over a million, the other about
300-500k depending on how long you live and how much you spend every year.

Other people say you're already rich if you earn more than most people in the
country.

As far as I know, I'm in the top 7% of my country when I work full-time 11
months a year. I like my work, but I prefer only to work 3-4 months a year.

Will I get rich like this? I hope, haha, but I fear not. At least I have much
time to spend the first half of my life with more freedom.

